# Corporal Thomson, M. I.  of the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders



## SB 68486L (25 Jan 2012)

Hi, I volunteer for the Vancouver Island Military Museum in Nanaimo and we have a photo album that belonged to Corporal Thomson, M I (Service number: SB 68486) of the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders.  Many of the photos appear to be of the destruction of Dunkirk.

Is there a way to find Corporal Thomson’s first name or better yet, his service records?  I would like to make a video in his honour on behalf of the museum, but I require more information.

Thanks, Kristian
p.s. Vancouver Island Military Museum video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilxK7nasUIw


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jan 2012)

PM Inbound


----------



## mariomike (25 Jan 2012)

SB 68486L said:
			
		

> Is there a way to find Corporal Thomson’s first name or better yet, his service records?



This may help.
http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/databases/medals/001099-119.01-e.php?&person_id_nbr=103764&interval=20&&PHPSESSID=tahaoj0s0adqn15mt1hrbmb0s5


----------



## SB 68486L (25 Jan 2012)

Thomson, Milne Irvine.  Perfect, thank you!  

Is it possible to post images to this forum? Some of you may find the photos of interest.


----------



## SB 68486L (30 Jan 2012)

Hi, this is the video I made with photos from Milne Irvine Thomson's photo album.  If you have an interest in the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders or WW2, then check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yq9ejsmSxE

This is the other video I made for the Vancouver Island Military Museum at Nanaimo, BC.  Most of the images are of Canadian interest from WW1 & WW2 (Army, Navy and Airforce)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilxK7nasUIw&feature=plcp&context=C39c55d1UDOEgsToPDskIYbCELgc-bFKDKEdc7gn3W

Cheers, Kristian


----------



## uptheglens (30 Jan 2012)

SB 68486L said:
			
		

> Hi, this is the video I made with photos from Milne Irvine Thomson's photo album.  If you have an interest in the Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders or WW2, then check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yq9ejsmSxE
> 
> ...



Here's a photo of the Royal Engineers who built the bridge at 3:14 of your vid.


----------

